
A better way to interview software engineers - kdazzle
https://fulcrum.lever.co/a-better-way-to-interview-software-engineers-fa9b5d2b5316#.e1v7gkssw
======
zmillman
Author here! Let me know if you've got any questions :)

~~~
zzzcpan
"and the ones we’ve hired have been great communicators and pushed us to
really improve our documentation, pairing, and release processes"

That's a survival bias. Overall doesn't sound like the whole process is any
different from anything out there.

~~~
zmillman
Outside of GoogBookSoft, every interview process has survival bias and
statistically insignificant sample sizes.

Gotta do the best we can ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

